# Missing patch of fur. I need your opinions please.



## marie1485 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello everyone. My bun Bruno (adult, Netherland Dwarf/Hotot) developed a missing patch of fur about 11 days ago. The exposed skin looked light pink and healthy (not that I'm very familiar with what rabbit skin should look like). Here are two pictures:











Bruno has had a bonded mate since late November. His mate is Bivi (6 months, Dutch mix). She loves grooming him, and he loves the attention. I didn't know if the bald spot was because she was overgrooming him due to boredom or if the overgrooming was indicative of a more serious problem. I have to admit that the toys I have provided them with are not the most stimulating (store-bought tunnel, chew blocks, stuffed animal). Either way, she wouldn't stop licking the same spot on his head. 

As soon as I noticed the spot and her licking I separated them (they were both sad bunnies) and took Bruno to the vet the next day. The vet did a lab and put him on topical and oral antibiotics (sulfatrim .7cc every 12 hrs). I later found out that this vet specializes in birds and not too much in rabbits. But in my desperation I took him to the closest vet. He explained that the ailment could be one of three things: ear mites, staff, or ring worm. Ear mites was discarded right away because my buns don't go outside and there was no crusting on his ears (he also doesn't scratch it).

Five days later the results came in. I had been giving him his antibiotic as prescribed. I thought the lab tested for both ring worm and staff but much to my disappointment it only tested for staff, which was negative. The doctor said to keep him on the antibiotics for a few more days and if that didn't work to bring him back in to test for ring worm. According to him, ringworm would not be responsive to the antibiotics Bruno's on. 

About 3 days ago his hair started growing back. I've kept them separated all this time. But now I'm confused because bunny-savvy people in my area keep giving me conflicting opinions. Here is what it looked like today:





If it's not staff, and it's not ear mites, can the ring worm have started healing by itself? The vet says the antibiotics don't treat the ringworm. Has anyone seen a boredom overgrooming patch like this before? I don't want to bombard Bruno with meds he doesn't need if it's just overgrooming. And by the same token I don't want to deprive him of the treatment needed if it is ringworm. I'm also concerned about my family getting infected with ringworm. Any thoughts are very much appreciated. 

Thank you!!!!!! 

Ps- Bivi doesn't show signs of any ailment. 
:apollo:


----------



## marie1485 (Feb 6, 2014)

He haas now been on the antibiotics for 9 days (he's supposed to take them for two weeks).


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a hard time believing that such a horrible soar was caused by over grooming (though it seems the only possible answer). I suggest that after your bun is completely healed you put him back with his mate. If a new soarness comes, then maybe they just need to stay apart.


----------



## JBun (Feb 6, 2014)

Antibiotics sound like a bit of overkill to me. That looks like over grooming or continually rubbing it on something. With the fur growing back since you separated them, I would think fairly certainly, over grooming, especially since you saw her doing it. Over grooming could easily cause a bald patch like that. The bigger difficulty is getting her to stop.


----------



## rabbits4me (Feb 6, 2014)

I have breeding rabbits so I cannot put them together like some people do so the only times I've seen sores like that is on my Rex that has soar hawks. I put a wound and skin cleaner spray that I bought a tractor supply and it seems to help. Maybe if it happens again you could apply a similar product instead with dealing with vets. I know how ignorant they can be about rabbits :/


----------



## @rabbitmummy (Feb 8, 2014)

I would suggest over grooming as the skin doesn't look bothered if that's the case the fur should take a few weeks to grow back and if your concerned you can buy cream. I personally would try separating them for a bit but have a supervised 10-20min a day together so they don't become aggressive when put back together. If this doesn't help then I'd see a vet for further treatment etc.


----------



## @rabbitmummy (Feb 8, 2014)

I would suggest over grooming as the skin doesn't look bothered if that's the case the fur should take a few weeks to grow back and if your concerned you can buy cream. I personally would try separating them for a bit but have a supervised 10-20min a day together so they don't become aggressive when put back together. Also rotate the toys around every few days... My rabbits aren't to good with toys either but love chewing on apple, berry or oak tree twigs. If this doesn't help then I'd see a vet for further treatment, information and if necessary make or give you something to stop your other bunny from over grooming (maybe a spray to put on which is safe for the bunnies skin and to lick but tastes awful).


----------

